# Restore my Huffy Radio Bike?



## Escondido Deluxe Hornet (Nov 7, 2022)

Looking for someone to restore my Huffy Radio Bike. A complete bike. Can send photos if interested. I am in So Cal.


----------



## Escondido Deluxe Hornet (Nov 15, 2022)

Bump


----------



## fordmike65 (Nov 15, 2022)

Any pics of the bike as it sits?


----------



## Escondido Deluxe Hornet (Nov 15, 2022)




----------



## rustjunkie (Nov 15, 2022)

that's a great original, either hang it on the wall and appreciate it (while it appreciates 😉)
or service all the bearings and ride it now and then. 
looks wonderful as it is.


----------



## fordmike65 (Nov 15, 2022)

Escondido Deluxe Hornet said:


> View attachment 1732953
> 
> View attachment 1732954
> 
> ...



Good Lord please do not restore that beautiful original!


----------



## rustystone2112 (Nov 15, 2022)

Save the money you plan to restore with and buy this correct headlight , contact seller and make an offer due to the extra 3 holes drilled in the top , it’s way over priced in this condition due to all the holes . It’s a hard light  to find .


----------



## Escondido Deluxe Hornet (Nov 15, 2022)

Already did...he is nuts


----------



## Escondido Deluxe Hornet (Nov 15, 2022)

The light is common, the lens is hard to find, correct?


----------



## TRM (Nov 15, 2022)

Love it just the way it is! Only original once. 🙂


----------



## Escondido Deluxe Hornet (Nov 15, 2022)

More rust than paint. I will get it running and then think about restoring it. Thanks for the feedback.


----------



## rustystone2112 (Nov 15, 2022)

Escondido Deluxe Hornet said:


> The light is common, the lens is hard to find, correct?



That light is not common  , unlike the common locktop light  , these have a removable reflector that allows you to install the long lens . The regular locktop that has the same body but a standard torpedo light lens doesn’t have the removable reflector and unless you drill out the rivet that holds the reflector to the battery tray  you’ll never be able to install the long lens,  if you can find one


----------



## Glenn Rhein (Nov 16, 2022)

I don’t think the light on eBay is the correct light. That looks like a delta jet with the top bracket missing. I don’t think they were ever white on a radio bike either. He doesn’t show a good picture of the top.


----------



## rustystone2112 (Nov 16, 2022)

Glenn Rhein said:


> I don’t think the light on eBay is the correct light. That looks like a delta jet with the top bracket missing. I don’t think they were ever white on a radio bike either. He doesn’t show a good picture of the top.



It’s correct , the Jet Rocket doesn’t say “DELTA” in Script Across the front part of top,  that area is where the little airplane is, it says DELTA across further back and JET ROCKET length wise towards the back part of the top cover . I’ve seen white ones on radio bikes before but I don’t know why someone drilled 3 holes , one with a screw in it , on the top


----------



## Escondido Deluxe Hornet (Nov 16, 2022)

Either way. He wants waaaaay too much for it.


----------



## rustystone2112 (Nov 16, 2022)

Escondido Deluxe Hornet said:


> Either way. He wants waaaaay too much for it.



True but you’ll spend more than twice that to restore that bike and even then it will be missing the cherry on top


----------



## Escondido Deluxe Hornet (Nov 16, 2022)

True...


----------



## Glenn Rhein (Nov 16, 2022)

I have this light I’ll sell you for $300 if you’re interested


----------



## Escondido Deluxe Hornet (Nov 16, 2022)

Sold. Send me your PPFF address


----------



## rustystone2112 (Nov 16, 2022)

Escondido Deluxe Hornet said:


> Sold. Send me your PPFF address



Awesome !!!!! So happy you found the correct light for a good price. Now please don’t restore the bike except for the radio , either leave all the patina and just service or clean all the chrome and gently clean the paint. Those candy colors don’t have a clear coat so even waxing will remove more of the very thin paint that’s left, I recommend you buy a can of Scott’s Liquid Gold furniture polish and just spray the painted parts and leave it to dry . As for the chrome parts a solution of 10% molasses to water and let the parts soak for 1-2 weeks and all the rust will be gone guaranteed !! Don’t use steel wool or a wire brush.
Good luck, have fun , it’s a great bike


----------



## Escondido Deluxe Hornet (Nov 16, 2022)

The paint is gritty. I cleaned it already since those photos. Will refurbish hub and out new spokes and tires on it. Will ride it that way for a while. Thanks for all the advice.


----------



## rustystone2112 (Nov 16, 2022)

Escondido Deluxe Hornet said:


> The paint is gritty. I cleaned it already since those photos. Will refurbish hub and out new spokes and tires on it. Will ride it that way for a while. Thanks for all the advice.



You’re welcome 😉


----------



## IngoMike (Nov 16, 2022)

I have had a complete Radio Bike and a separate tank.....the tank was killer sitting on my desk, but I reluctantly sold it during Covid to pay some bills....the complete bike was awesome, they are great, but the ride is terrible and the saddle is no help, the bike rides like a turd. Definitely not worth restoration $$$, but give it a nice detail job and go from there.....


----------



## Escondido Deluxe Hornet (Nov 16, 2022)

I will ride it only in the 4th if July parade in Coronado


----------



## Escondido Deluxe Hornet (Nov 28, 2022)

Started polishing the chrome. Good results thus far. Rims and hubs next.


----------



## Miq (Nov 29, 2022)

The tube on the far left is toast. The getter at the top of the tube is hazy and white. For sure that needs replaced. There are probably some dried out electrolytic caps on the circuit board under the bottom plate that need replaced too.  What does the inside of the “Power Pack” look like?



It’s very clean inside.  Great bike!


----------



## Escondido Deluxe Hornet (Nov 29, 2022)

Power pac is in great shape. Need to find someone to fix the radio.


----------



## Escondido Deluxe Hornet (Nov 29, 2022)

I haven’t even cleaned the box yet.


----------



## Escondido Deluxe Hornet (Dec 15, 2022)

After much elbow grease, respoking and rebuilding the hub, polishing the rims, here is how she looks now. Tomorrow I will put on the correct headlamp, thanks to Glenn Rhein. Forever grateful.


----------



## Escondido Deluxe Hornet (Dec 15, 2022)

One more


----------



## Escondido Deluxe Hornet (Dec 16, 2022)

Sent the radio to Sacramento Radio Expo to be rebuilt.


----------



## Escondido Deluxe Hornet (Dec 19, 2022)

Does anyone know what brand and size of tires were originally on the Huffy Radio Bike?


----------

